# Omega Shenron in the Following Sci-Fi Universes



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

The most powerful DB villain ever appears in these three universes. What happens?

1. Halo
2. StarCraft
3. Warhammer 40,000
4. Star Wars (Old Republic circa the Clone Wars)


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

Beats everyone except Warhammer 40,000


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

Gets up to 40k.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

It's not really a gauntlet. It's more how much damage would he do in each verse.

Like:

1. He'd solo Halo
2. He'd stomp SC.
3. He'd do [insert amount of damage] to WH40K but lose.
4. He'd stomp everything in SW or whatever.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

He solos them expect for WH40K. I think the Sun crusher from SW's might beat him but I'm not so sure if it will kill him or not.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> He solos them expect for WH40K. I think the Sun crusher from SW's might beat him but I'm not so sure if it will kill him or not.



Oh yeah I totally forgot about it. The Sun Crusher got nearly indestructible hull made of quantum-crystalline armor. The primary weapon is a torpedo launched into the heart of a star that causes it to go supernova, obliterating everything in the local solar system. The Sun Crusher is destroyed when Kyp Durron flies it into a black hole.  yeah I don't think Omega can stand up to that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Oh yeah I totally forgot about it. The Sun Crusher got nearly indestructible hull made of quantum-crystalline armor. The primary weapon is a torpedo launched into the heart of a star that causes it to go supernova, obliterating everything in the local solar system. The Sun Crusher is destroyed when Kyp Durron flies it into a black hole.  yeah I don't think Omega can stand up to that.



Yeah I doubt Omega could get through it's armor, but the Sun Crusher isn't really in this match, as it's apparently set in the KOTOR era.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 20, 2009)

What are some Warhammer feats? Isn't it an RPG?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF is a Scarcraft


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

A fanfic about Tony Montana in the StarCraftverse.

And yeah, I made this KOTOR Era SW to avoid the Sun Crusher. The fact it could be dumped in the core of a star and come out withou ta scratch kinda said to me it be too much for Omega. 

Guess I could change it to Clone Wars Republic.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

If this is the this KOTOR Era then they would lose. The only one I see them beating is Warhammer since the Chaos gods will most likely beat him.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Oct 20, 2009)

What can he do?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

^Who? Omega or the Chaos gods?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww, I was hoping to see Doctor Who as one of the combatants, just to dramatically declare "RAPE!!!!"



Apex said:


> What are some Warhammer feats? Isn't it an RPG?



It's a figure based tactics game, also known as a money sink.

It also has a large amount of books based on it. I suggest the Cain/Gaunt books, since those were pretty good.

It's also fucking powerful.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Technically for the Halo verse they could have a sizeable population hide in one of the shield worlds and then kill him by firing the Halo rings .


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Halo rings where stated to wipe out life on other planets across the Galaxy, he might tank it with the 5th star ball since with that ball he has regen greater then Buu.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The Halo rings where stated to wipe out life on other planets across the Galaxy, he might tank it with the 5th star ball since with that ball he has regen greater then Buu.



The rings apparently only killed sentient life. So I don't think simple physical regeneration will help him out much.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

If they fired the halo, it would be  a stalemate. Otherwise, Shenron wins.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Celestials kill Omega Shenron. Hell why not drop him into Doctor Who?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

Put Transformers and Doctor Who on the list to see him get rape lol.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

omega shynron would wipe everybody out on halo. he would also easily destroy eveything in the star wars universe. idk much about the other 2 but id say hed do MENSE ammount of dmg


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

You should have added Star Trek on it too.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Celestials kill Omega Shenron. Hell why not drop him into Doctor Who?



Just for the lulz, aye mate?

Hmm, I wonder which entity/faction would rape him first?



Hellspawn28 said:


> You should have added Star Trek on it too.



And give them a win? Fuck no. I don't want no Star Trek winning here.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> omega shynron would wipe everybody out on halo. he would also easily destroy eveything in the star wars universe. idk much about the other 2 but id say hed do MENSE ammount of dmg



Celestials put him in a black hole.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> If they fired the halo, it would be  a stalemate. Otherwise, Shenron wins.



That's why I mentioned using the Shield Worlds .


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought those were destroyed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I thought those were destroyed.



Nope, the Shield World of Onyx still works.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

how would star trek beat omega shynron? he blows up all ships without even trying


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

I didn't realize Star Wars became Star Trek.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> how would star trek beat omega shynron? he blows up all ships without even trying



Pseudo-omnipotents tend to cause problems.

Although Doctor Who still totally owns him a million times better than Star Trek ever could.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> You should have added Star Trek on it too.



its not this is where we got that from and how would star trek win also?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

And i'm just throwing this out there but would Omega Shenron be able to tank a NOVA bomb?


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> And i'm just throwing this out there but would Omega Shenron be able to tank a NOVA bomb?



Probably. High-level regeneration, strength above the strongest characters supposedly, and the ability to continue living as a franchise zombie all make him indestructible.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

i would think so


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Pseudo-omnipotents tend to cause problems.
> 
> Although Doctor Who still totally owns him a million times better than Star Trek ever could.



And one Star Destroyer would own the Federation a billion times over. 

And no the Q's aren't psuedo-omnipotents, they're just so advanced they can warp physics on a retarded high level. Although Q did admit in Voyager humans would eventually surpass them thanks to curiosity.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> omega shynron would wipe everybody out on halo. he would also easily destroy eveything in the star wars universe. idk much about the other 2 but id say hed do MENSE ammount of dmg



I have doubts he can tank a supernova from the Sun Crusher in Star Wars. But its not allowed in the thread however .


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 20, 2009)

DBZ is too cheap and a couple of NOVA bombs plus some MACS rounds and covenant glassing would kill shenron.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

star wars loses, halo loses, he uses his most powerfull blast on the star destroier thats gone and even if they have 2 or 3 of them omega shynron destrois the destroier.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I have doubts he can tank a supernova from the Sun Crusher in Star Wars. But its not allowed in the thread however .



Forerunner were also able to cause suns to go Supernova. 

But i'm not sure they are allowed here.



sephiroth138 said:


> star wars loses, halo loses, he uses his most powerfull blast on the star destroier thats gone and even if they have 2 or 3 of them omega shynron destrois the destroier.



Care to actually back up your claims with some decent proof?

Star Wars and Halo would be able to defeat him. So would Warhammer 40K. 

I don't know enough about Starcraft to speak for it.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

:/ considering they died out how many years ago? i dont think so.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> :/ considering they died out how many years ago? i dont think so.



Died out? What you talking about?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Died out? What you talking about?



The Forerunner.

And being dead has never stopped us from including people in most verse vs person fights.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 20, 2009)

Stargate gets no love once again.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

well i meant the REAALLY smart ones died out even though were forruners


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Stargate is a inferior sci-fi universe.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well i meant the REAALLY smart ones died out even though were forruners



That's because they had to sacrifice themselves to save the Galaxy from the flood.

Unless some are in some shield world somewhere in the Galaxy but that is unlikely.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

yea most of there stuff is on the ground they wouldnt last long against even syn shynron


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh sure, making 3 intergalactic trips in a single day without refueling is inferior.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Stargate is a inferior sci-fi universe.



it also went to the shithouse during the later seasons 

don't know about universe and can't bring myself to care either


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh sure, making 3 intergalactic trips in a single day without refueling is inferior.



A bumfuck Outer Rim world's ghetto star cruiser went from the edge of the galaxy on the outskirts of the galactic plane to the galactic core in hours. 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> it also went to the shithouse during the later seasons
> 
> don't know about universe and can't bring myself to care either



I hated Atlantis.


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 20, 2009)

i agree with Platinum


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Omega Shenron would pwn all, and don't respond to this because I'm doing homework at the same time.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 20, 2009)

Stargate SG-1 isn't that bad. I admit Atlantis is pretty bad though. And Omega would stop at WH40k. He'd get beaten by the Chaos Gods, or the C'tan Gods.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Omega Shenron would pwn all, and don't respond to this because I'm doing homework at the same time.



Wonderful proof and irrefutable logic.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> And one Star Destroyer would own the Federation a billion times over.



And yet trekkies (Oh sorry, trekkERS) think the Enterprise-D stands a chance.

What babies.



TWF said:


> And no the Q's aren't psuedo-omnipotents, they're just so advanced they can warp physics on a retarded high level. Although Q did admit in Voyager humans would eventually surpass them thanks to curiosity.



There's more pseudo omnipotents in the Star Trek verse than the Q (Who, as you said, aren't).



jedijohn said:


> Omega Shenron would pwn all, and don't respond to this because I'm doing homework at the same time.



Respond.

And Doctor Who would rape his ass so many times that he will have iron plating sewn into it for protection.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

omega would kill all in star wars, and maybe most in halo, untill they fire the rings but idk about the others


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Stargate SG-1 isn't that bad. I admit Atlantis is pretty bad though. And Omega would stop at WH40k. He'd get beaten by the Chaos Gods, or the C'tan Gods.



Sith Corsair (Alema ripped out the cores of nine stars and caused a multi-chained supernova(s) that affected other star systems)
Celestials (solar system busting super weapons for one)
Centerpoint Station (can move entire solar systems through hyperspace)

Omega Shenlong dies like a bitch.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Bitches have feelings too.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> omega would kill all in star wars, and maybe most in halo, untill they fire the rings but idk about the others



He loses to all of them except maybe Starcraft because I don't know shit about it.

And he gets sodomized by The God Emperor of Man (assuming that he's not confined to the Golden Throne) once he steps foot in Warhammer 40K .


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Wonderful proof and irrefutable logic.



You listened well to the "I'm doing homework" part.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Bitches have feelings too.



Cardboard cutout characters don't.

What's kind of sad is that, for a filler character, I think he looks kind of cool. With the entire mustache thing and his head spikes, he looks ten times more badass than Perfect Cell did (Fuck you Toiryama). Too bad looks was all he got.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

I just looked and Omega Shenron's speed is listed as possible low relativistic in the OBD Wiki so how is he going to travel across the galaxy without it taking thousands of years?

Does he get a ship or something?



jedijohn said:


> You listened to the "I'm doing homework" part.



If you are so busy doing homework why did you just take the time to respond to my post ?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

wtf omega shynron beats all im mean it took the energy of the entire galaxy to take him out, and you think that a few measily battle ships can take him out


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> And yet trekkies (Oh sorry, trekkERS) think the Enterprise-D stands a chance.
> 
> What babies.
> 
> ...



What part of "don't respond because I'm trying to do homework" do you not understand?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> You listened well to the "I'm doing homework" part.



You shouldn't start an argument in the first place while your busy. "Omega Shenron pwns all" isn't simply gonna cut it here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Perfect Cell looks way cooler. Nova Shenron was the best GT character, but i wasn't too fond of his design.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> You shouldn't start an argument in the first place while your busy. Omega Shenron pwns all isn't simply gonna cut it here.



Good point, but I'm almost done.  About the "Omega Shenron pwns all" part, that is my opinion.  Not yours.  It's fine with me if you have a problem with it.  I'm a nice person.  I can handle it.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

why is nobody reading my posts, how much energy did it take to destoy omega shynron, and it was the stupidest ways ever btw


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Perfect Cell looks way cooler. Nova Shenron was the best GT character, but i wasn't too fond of his design.



Perfect Cell looked like a cosplayer of Cell. Not the best final form of a villain.



jedijohn said:


> What part of "don't respond because I'm trying to do homework" do you not understand?



If you don't want a reply, then don't post.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> What part of "don't respond because I'm trying to do homework" do you not understand?



If you're so goddamn busy then why do you keep responding to our posts?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Perfect Cell looked like a cosplayer of Cell. Not the best final form of a villain.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want a reply, then don't post.



I don't want a reply YET.  Give me a bit.  Then I'll be ready.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Perfect Cell looked like a cosplayer of Cell. Not the best final form of a villain.
> .


well i liked it


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> If you're so goddamn busy then why do you keep responding to our posts?



Because he has an opinion, and we need to respect it. 

Anyways, Sutekh vs. Omega Shenron: Who wins?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> If you're so goddamn busy then why do you keep responding to our posts?



Come to think of it, that's an excellent question.  Probably because the OBD is much better than homework.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Because he has an opinion, and we need to respect it.
> 
> Anyways, Sutekh vs. Omega Shenron: Who wins?



THIS IS ONE GREAT GUY.  I'M ALL ABOUT RESPECTING PEOPLE'S OPINIONS.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Come to think of it, that's an excellent question.  Probably because the OBD is much better than homework.



...

Okay, here's some rep for the compliment. Now go do your homework so that it doesn't bite you in the ass later on.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

i liked the way cell looked too but omega shynron was better but i still give cell a 10/10 for looks and lastly how many star crusers would it take to destroy omega shynron anyways, it took all the energy in the hole galaxy/universe, idr which


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 20, 2009)

haha, so? they don't have to listen to you


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Because he has an opinion, and we need to respect it.
> 
> Anyways, Sutekh vs. Omega Shenron: Who wins?



We have to respect other people's opinions? When the fuck did this happen ?



jedijohn said:


> Come to think of it, that's an excellent question.  Probably because the OBD is much better than homework.



Now now little boy, homework comes first, internetz later.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

Fucking hell all these noobs.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> We have to respect other people's opinions? When the fuck did this happen ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now now little boy, homework comes first, internetz later.



So you don't respect people's opinions?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Respect opionons? On the ODB?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Respect opionons? On the ODB?



So tact isn't really in abundance here, is it?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> So you don't respect people's opinions?



I respect all opinions that suit my agendas .



hadomaru said:


> Respect opionons? On the ODB?



.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok were off topic and who cares so screw this thread


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

I respect all opinion's. Period.  I don't agree with them all or like them all, but I still respect them.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

Just imagine the reactions of Phenom and Jplaya after hearing that C.Hook....... 

Anyways back on topic. Omega can beat Halo, Starcraft and Starwars but loses to Warhammer 40,000. Halo probably draw because of halo firing. Star Wars, if you gave it preptime and it takes place in the current timeline and allow Sun Crusher, it can probably pull a win. Starcraft, its even weaker than Star Wars(I played the game), Omega wins. Warhammer 40,000, LT is like omnipotent, Omega loses.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Just imagine the reactions of Phenom and Jplaya after hearing that C.Hook.......
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Omega can beat Halo, Starcraft and Starwars but loses to Warhammer 40,000. Halo probably draw because of halo firing. Star Wars, if you gave it preptime and it takes place in the current timeline and allow Sun Crusher, it can probably pull a win. Starcraft, its even weaker than Star Wars(I played the game), Omega wins. Warhammer 40,000, LT is like omnipotent, Omega loses.



Yeah, after what I've read about them, they would probably want to kill me.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok does anyone realize how much energy it actually took to beat him, and btw the way he died was totally retarded


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Remember the Shield Worlds Omnirix.

And if we allowed Forerunner or Precursors Halo would god stomp this match.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> I respect all opinion's. Period.  I don't agree with them all or like them all, but I still respect them.



You shouldn't respect everyone's opinion.

Why the fuck should I respect the opinion of people like Grandmaster Kane or Hitler?


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 20, 2009)

yea, respecting EVERYones opinion could get ugly lol


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> You shouldn't respect everyone's opinion.
> 
> Why the fuck should I respect the opinion of people like Grandmaster Kane or Hitler?



Like I said, I may think their opinions are the stupidest things I've ever heard, but I still respect them.  Respecting opinions and liking opinions are two completely different things.
Besides, I don't even know who those people are.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Just imagine the reactions of Phenom and Jplaya after hearing that C.Hook.......
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Omega can beat Halo, Starcraft and Starwars but loses to Warhammer 40,000. Halo probably draw because of halo firing. Star Wars, if you gave it preptime and it takes place in the current timeline and allow Sun Crusher, it can probably pull a win. Starcraft, its even weaker than Star Wars(I played the game), Omega wins. Warhammer 40,000, LT is like omnipotent, Omega loses.



Did you not pay attention to what I said about Star Wars beating him?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

well what if i said this, would you respect this opinoin, omega shynron could be beatn by bulma. what do you say to that


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

The opinions of noobs don't matter.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Like I said, I may think their opinions are the stupidest things I've ever heard, but I still respect them.  Respecting opinions and liking opinions are two completely different things.



People have a right to have opinions but it doesn't mean you have to respect them.

It's a philosophical difference so there is no need to pursue this argument any farther.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> well what if i said this, would you respect this opinoin, omega shynron could be beatn by bulma. what do you say to that



You were just saying that Omega Shenron could beat Halo.  This isn't your real opinion.  You're just saying that to prove a point.  If it was, I would respect it.  Even though it isn't logical in any way.  Since it's not your real opinion, I have no qualms about bashing it.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Did you not pay attention to what I said about Star Wars beating him?


That Sith Corsair made sense  sry for not reading it earlier. Star Wars got celestials?  I never knew that. Centerpoint station didn't exist in Old Republic era did it?


Calm down dude. Plus we're a little . Reread the entire thread, we already explained why Omega lost against halo, Star Wars and Warhammer 40,000. If you got questions, just post it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Centerpoint Station predates the entire Old Republic.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

exactly now how could omega shynron not win with how much it takes to beat him


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Centerpoint Station predates the entire Old Republic.


 sry I am still reading the New Jedi Order and my knowledge of what happens after and pre-Clone Wars is still limited.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> People have a right to have opinions but it doesn't mean you have to respect them.
> 
> It's a philosophical difference so there is no need to pursue this argument any farther.



Is there a problem with being nice and polite?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> im going to kill you.



You talking to me?



sephiroth138 said:


> exactly now how could omega shynron not win with how much it takes to beat him



Read the thread maybe. We have already explained how he loses.



jedijohn said:


> Is there a problem with being nice and polite?



Not at all. But some people don't deserve it.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Not at all. But some people don't deserve it.



Just in my nature.  Always try to be supportive.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Just in my nature.  Always try to be supportive.



That's fine. I'm probably one of the nicest guys around if you actually met me, I just feel that certain people shouldn't be extended common courtesies.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 20, 2009)

no not you platinum the guy who posted before you


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> star wars loses, halo loses, he uses his most powerfull blast on the star destroier thats gone and even if they have 2 or 3 of them omega shynron destrois the destroier.



No they don't KOTOR era still has Centerpoint, and there's nothing stopping Nihilus eating him.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That's fine. I'm probably one of the nicest guys around if you actually met me.



That's good to know.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> No they don't KOTOR era still has Centerpoint, and there's nothing stopping Nihilus eating him.



I maybe rooting for Star Wars but I don't think anything less than a super weapon like that Sith Corsair TWF mentioned and centerpoint can beat him.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> no not you platinum the guy who posted before you



Don't threaten Champagne Supernova .



Emperor Joker said:


> No they don't KOTOR era still has Centerpoint, and there's nothing stopping Nihilus eating him.



Very true.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> I maybe rooting for Star Wars but I don't think anything less than a super weapon like that Sith Corsair TWF mentioned and centerpoint can beat him.



I don't know, Nihilus managed to "eat" an entire planet in the game, I don't see what's stopping him from doing the same to Omega.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> im going to kill you.



Really now?


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

Omega has no defense against having his mind and soul eaten.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

> how would star trek beat omega shynron? he blows up all ships without even trying



Q would just turn him into stone or jelly by snaping his fingers. You should have added Transformers since it still a Sci-Fi universe and I would love to see him try to take down the original 13 transformers.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Q would just turn him into stone or jelly by snaping his fingers. You should have added Transformers since it still a Sci-Fi universe and I would love to see him try to take down the original 13 transformers.



O heck no.....
Isn't there a version of Unicron who destroyed the multi-verse? He can rape Omega.


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 20, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Really now?



No, of course he isn't


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> O heck no.....
> Isn't there a version of Unicron who destroyed the multi-verse? He can rape Omega.



There is actually only one Unicron believe it or not . But to answer your question I believe so.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

Transformers have other powerful characters other then Unicron. Vector Prime should able to beat him.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 20, 2009)

One measly bar.

My power is weak


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

> Omega Shenron be able to tank a NOVA bomb?



I see why not since his regen is much like Majin Buu's who was able to regen after the battle was destroyed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2009)

NOVA bombs require a tremendous amount of prep-work and were never mass manufactured by the UNSC.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> NOVA bombs require a tremendous amount of prep-work and were never mass manufactured by the UNSC.



This is true. 

The reason it was never mass manufactured was because of a lack of nukes in the UNSC.

Which is why I was just kind of throwing it out there with no expectation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

Nihilus would be vaporized before he even thought about doing his technique.
The Nihilus vs. DBZ thread was a joke. He has absolutely no chance of taking on any notable Z fighter or villain and winning.

And I left Trek out because of the Q and other cosmic forces who could solo Omega with a thought.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2009)

Omega Shenron has no feats, you can't powerscale him from DBZ since GT isn't canon to DBZ, so this thread or basically any thread involving him is pointless since we really have no idea how powerful he is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

Explain  that to me.
-It happens after Z, actually pretty much taking up where Z ended (Goku going away to train Uub)
-It features characters from Z.
-It mentions events from Z.

So what, we just ignore all that? 

Fact is GT takes place after Z in the timeline. So everything that happened i Z happened i GT. It's pretty simple.

And we can powerscale him up from other GT characters. Super 17 getting knocked across the planet by SS4 Goku, how base Goku could shatter a dimensional wall with a Kamehameha and there's still more.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2009)

Except it's not canon. So you can't use any events from DB/Z unless they were specifically referenced in GT.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

...uh-huh.
So Gohan never fought Cell. Cell is just inexplicably dead.

Well, going by your criteria for powerscaling..
-we know Kid Buu did destroy Earth as Goku mentions having to wish the planet back. Kid Buu is surpassed by Rildo in power. Rildo is surpassed by Baby, Baby by Super 17, 17 by Syn and Syn by Omega. So Omega >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Buu (planetbuster)

That's just off the top of my head. There's probably more that Hellpsawn can name if he posts again.

Still your idea makes more holes than GT did. Which is saying something.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 21, 2009)

DBGT is canon to the anime. Not the manga obviously so I guess anime feats can be used. GT is inconsistent and pretty much horrible in general but he's right, there are some feats that make them stronger.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> ...uh-huh.
> So Gohan never fought Cell. Cell is just inexplicably dead.



GT Cell is much weaker than DBZ Cell.


> Well, going by your criteria for powerscaling..
> -we know Kid Buu did destroy Earth as Goku mentions having to wish the planet back. Kid Buu is surpassed by Rildo in power.



Based on nothing but a throwaway statement which is obvious bullshit, Rildo has nothing showing him anywhere near Kid Buu's level.



> Rildo is surpassed by Baby, Baby by Super 17, 17 by Syn and Syn by Omega. So Omega >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Buu (planetbuster)



Again, bullshit. We don't know how GT Buu destroyed the earth, or how long it took him. Besides, this is the standard DBZtard tactic of "this guy is stronger than this guy who is stronger than this other guy who is stronger than that guy who did such-and-such" without being able to quantify *how much stronger*, that means absolutely nothing.



> That's just off the top of my head. There's probably more that Hellpsawn can name if he posts again.
> 
> Still your idea makes more holes than GT did. Which is saying something.



My "idea" is the canon interpretation. You're simply attempting to connect things that are not connected. I can't powerscale Tenchi Universe characters from Tenchi Muyo!, for example.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> DBGT is canon to the anime. Not the manga obviously so I guess anime feats can be used. GT is inconsistent and pretty much horrible in general but he's right, there are some feats that make them stronger.



How is it canon to the anime? Chou Gohan was massively depowered for no reason.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 21, 2009)

That was Toei just fapping to Goku. Whoever said GT stood for Goku's Time was'nt joking. See Toei thought of Chou Gohan and went "How does this affect Goku hogging the spotlight?" it did'nt so they did'nt care.

Jokes aside, I don't like using GT for obvious reasons but GT takes place after the anime DBZ based on timeline.


----------



## The810kid (Oct 21, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> i liked the way cell looked too but omega shynron was better but i still give cell a 10/10 for looks and lastly how many star crusers would it take to destroy omega shynron anyways, it took all the energy in the hole galaxy/universe, idr which



As far as Villains Cell> every Gt Villain combined excluding Super 17 but only because he is dubbed by Chuck Huber making him that much more badass but still Cell> Super 17


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

GT is just an AU continuation. It contradicts too many story elements to be anything other than a alternative future post Dragon Ball Part 2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2009)

> GT Cell is much weaker than DBZ Cell.



This topic has been done before. He's not weaker. You seem to be using circular reasoning. GT Cell is weaker than Z Cell because he lost to GT Base Goku who is weaker than Z SSJ2 Gohan. Excep thtat's completley illogical. GT Cell isn't weaker than his Z self. Base GT Goku is just stronger than Teen Gohan.
It's like how end of Z Goku could probably beat Freeza and all the Androids while still in base.



> Based on nothing but a throwaway statement which is obvious bullshit, Rildo has nothing showing him anywhere near Kid Buu's level.



Well  Mike, I didn't realize your opinion trumped Goku's ki sensing ability. So I guess every statement about another character's power is a throwaway line.



> Again, bullshit. We don't know how GT Buu destroyed the earth, or how long it took him.



GT Buu IS Z Buu... This argument is retarded. GT takes place specifically after Z. We're told the planet was wished back after being destroyed. So there's no reason whatsoever to say Buu destroyed the Earth in a different way than was pictured in Z.
You're treating this like GT is an alternate universe. The fact is every documented event in GT is exactly the same as in Dragonball and Z. There's no differences at all and no reason to believe there is any.



> Besides, this is the standard DBZtard tactic of "this guy is stronger than this guy who is stronger than this other guy who is stronger than that guy who did such-and-such" without being able to quantify how much stronger, that means absolutely nothing.



I'm not saying because Omega is a bazillion times stronger than Buu he can blow up stars or whatever. I'm just saying because Omega is stronger he can do at least what Buu accomplished.



> My "idea" is the canon interpretation. You're simply attempting to connect things that are not connected. I can't powerscale Tenchi Universe characters from Tenchi Muyo!, for example.



I don't watch Tenchi Universe. Does it specifically happen after all the OVAs and mention the events in the OVAs?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 21, 2009)

> We don't know how GT Buu destroyed the earth, or how long it took him.



GT is a sequel to the anime and it's part of the Toei animeverse. I guess anime feats can be used. If Movie 8 is canon to the anime then Omega Shenron is strong enough to star bust since he is stronger then Broly.



> Chou Gohan was massively depowered for no reason.



Some people believe it's due to lack of training for the past 16 years after Buu was killed. Elder Kai never said the Transformation last forever.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh no, all of his potential was fully unlocked. You don't lose potential because you don't train, the power up for Chou Gohan was a permanent fixture which is why the Super Saiyan transformations were moot afterwards.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Oct 21, 2009)

How powerful is this Omega?

Can he resist mind killing and other mind abilities? 

Starcraft does have many psionic people that could mind kill him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I doubt any DB character can resist mind rape killing. God Emperor of Mankind should able to mind fuck him before he attacks and has uber precog, so he has no trouble dealing with speed.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Oct 21, 2009)

Christ Almighty, I think it's obvious for the purpose of this thread GT takes place after Z and that it's all considered canon. Quit being obtuse.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> If this is the this KOTOR Era then they would lose. The only one I see them beating is Warhammer since the Chaos gods will most likely beat him.



Kun showed the ability to rip a persons soul out of his body

darth nilly is either much more powerful or around the guys level..depending on which fans you ask personally i think of nihlious like a mini galactus..so yeah much morer powerful then kun

so yeah either way..shenron gets soul fucked

some of the other...masters should be able to do the same

then theres that force bomb suicide run that obliterates a persons life force kaan used

there are options assuming force users don't get obliterated before their synapses fire off

and the chaos gods and C'tan should absolutely brutalize him




sephiroth138 said:


> how would star trek beat omega shynron? he blows up all ships without even trying



you got..cosmic alien funky things like the dowd and the Q and the organians who can alter reality on a seeming universal scale

alter time..and generally do whacky things that shenron has no counter for



not to mention the various hyper advanced aliens..including these dinosaurs that are totally intangable in their big city ship (dont know if they can hurt omega..but i think he can't get to them)

in short he dominates the physical realm but given the big gods have a weird stalker love for humans in the trek verse

they get pissed and kill him..



jedijohn said:


> Omega Shenron would pwn all, and don't respond to this because I'm doing homework at the same time.



based on what?



jedijohn said:


> You listened well to the "I'm doing homework" part.



when you make statements with out backing them up with fact based off evidence you have not displayed...

people have the right to call you out regardless of what you happen to be doing



sephiroth138 said:


> why is nobody reading my posts, how much energy did it take to destoy omega shynron, and it was the stupidest ways ever btw



it took the energy of a galaxy? really cause we actually saw an entire galaxies worth of energy going there as opposed to..just the typical dudes that raise up for goku?

and even if we did...the dbz universe is tiny..its galaxies had been ravaged by freiza for god knows how long

who knows how dense the population was..this is a bit of evidence lacking in substance


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

> Kun showed the ability to rip a persons soul out of his body



And your proof that Omega has a sould would be?



> and even if we did...the dbz universe is tiny..its galaxies had been ravaged by freiza for god knows how long



I love how that added statement abot Freeeza in no way proves the galaxies are tiny.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> And your proof that Omega has a sould would be?



even a pink hunk a shit like buu had a soul why the hell wouldn't he

shenron certainly did..thing could be killed least back in the day any ways...

had a personality spoke etc etc existed indepenent of the life of the gaurdian hence why dende was able to revive it and modify it

not that it matters..i really don't feel like defending star wars 

sides i only said that works if their not blitzed to shit



The Anti-Existence said:


> I love how that added statement abot Freeeza in no way proves the galaxies are tiny.



because we saw trillions of life forms? we saw a countless myriad of worlds densly populated?

no what we saw was a cosmos ravaged by countless battles a universe consisting of sixteen or so galaxies which is tiny..  few gone cause of buu one largely decimated...anime wise thanks to brolli

and the milky way..well what we saw was large in part..not very populated and  half a graveyard


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> And your proof that Omega has a sould would be?
> 
> 
> 
> I love how that added statement abot Freeeza in no way proves the galaxies are tiny.



And your proof that he doesn't?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I'm no expert on souls but why would a dragon made from negative energy accumulated in magical wishing balls have a soul?
I mean, I guess you could think all living things have souls. But Omega is very much an unnatural entity so I just don't see the basis for it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well I'm no expert on souls but why would a dragon made from negative energy accumulated in magical wishing balls have a soul?
> I mean, I guess you could think all living things have souls. But Omega is very much an unnatural entity so I just don't see the basis for it.



well so was buu he was a pink crack baby full of chaos magic i dont even think he had chi

yet he had a soul that was reborn in the body of an arabic kid

dbzu assings souls to funky things basically

other wise yeah


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well I'm no expert on souls but why would a dragon made from negative energy accumulated in magical wishing balls have a soul?
> I mean, I guess you could think all living things have souls. But Omega is very much an unnatural entity so I just don't see the basis for it.



So was Buu, but in the end despit his magical nature, he still had a soul. and there's no proof that Omega doesn't, so unless there's something that says otherwise, then Nihilus's technique should work on him.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 22, 2009)

1. Halo- he rapes them unless they activate the rings ( or just 1) in which case it galaxy busts and kills everything with it. so worst is a stomp against halo and best is a stalemate.
2. StarCraft- Omega can planet bust or just plain speedblitz.
3. Warhammer 40,000- no idea .
4. Star Wars (Old Republic circa the Clone Wars)- couldn't windu or someone like yoda just tears his insides apart? or snap his neck? although again, planet busting would be pretty easy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

Why'd you change the timeframe for Star Wars?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 22, 2009)

> So was Buu, but in the end despit his magical nature, he still had a soul. and there's no proof that Omega doesn't, so unless there's something that says otherwise, then Nihilus's technique should work on him.



Buu was still created by plain old living pople. The Shadow Dragons are simply products of energy combined with the Dragon Balls. Their existence shares really nothing in common with Majin Buu.



> Why'd you change the timeframe for Star Wars?



I changed it as CW Old Republic has huge numbers and they'll need that to even stand a chance.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

But KOTOR era had more chance than Clone Wars era did.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> 1. Halo- he rapes them unless they activate the rings ( or just 1) in which case it galaxy busts and kills everything with it. so worst is a stomp against halo and best is a stalemate.
> 2. StarCraft- Omega can planet bust or just plain speedblitz.
> 3. Warhammer 40,000- no idea .
> 4. Star Wars (Old Republic circa the Clone Wars)- couldn't windu or someone like yoda just tears his insides apart? or snap his neck? although again, planet busting would be pretty easy.



First off the Halo Rings don't destroy the Galaxy, they wipe out all sentient life on a galactic scale. And second of all the Halo verse can use the Shield worlds to protect a population or use the Ark.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 22, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> based on what?
> 
> 
> when you make statements with out backing them up with fact based off evidence you have not displayed...
> people have the right to call you out regardless of what you happen to be doing



Dude, we are past that.
That was my opinion, not a fact or an argument.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> This topic has been done before. He's not weaker.



Which is why he lost to base Kid Goku, right?



> You seem to be using circular reasoning. GT Cell is weaker than Z Cell because he lost to GT Base Goku who is weaker than Z SSJ2 Gohan. Excep thtat's completley illogical. GT Cell isn't weaker than his Z self. Base GT Goku is just stronger than Teen Gohan.



Bullshit. He has no feats putting him anywhere near that level.

DBZ SSJ1 Goku would rape GT base Kid Goku



> It's like how end of Z Goku could probably beat Freeza and all the Androids while still in base.



I'm not buying that either.



> Well  Mike, I didn't realize your opinion trumped Goku's ki sensing ability. So I guess every statement about another character's power is a throwaway line.



That might be a relevant argument if GT Goku was the same character as DBZ Goku. Yet he is not.



> GT Buu IS Z Buu... This argument is retarded. GT takes place specifically after Z. We're told the planet was wished back after being destroyed. So there's no reason whatsoever to say Buu destroyed the Earth in a different way than was pictured in Z.



Yes there is. Because it is not canon to the original.



> You're treating this like GT is an alternate universe. The fact is every documented event in GT is exactly the same as in Dragonball and Z. There's no differences at all and no reason to believe there is any.



Like Pilaf still being alive when he shouldn't have been wished back? Like Vegeta growing a mustache when that was said in DBZ to be impossible for a Saiya-jin? Like Gohan mysteriously losing his mystic powerup with no explanation whatsoever? You see where I'm going with this?



> I'm not saying because Omega is a bazillion times stronger than Buu he can blow up stars or whatever. I'm just saying because Omega is stronger he can do at least what Buu accomplished.



Not the same Buu



> I don't watch Tenchi Universe. Does it specifically happen after all the OVAs and mention the events in the OVAs?



Yes. But many things are different since it is an alternate continuity.

Basically GT is shit and shouldn't even be associated with DB/Z.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 23, 2009)

> Like Vegeta growing a mustache when that was said in DBZ to be impossible for a Saiya-jin?



Nappa and King Vegeta grew one.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Nappa and King Vegeta grew one.



What I meant was that he didn't have one before. Once a Saiya-jin reaches maturity their hair doesn't change or grow differently


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> He solos them expect for WH40K. I think the Sun crusher from SW's might beat him but I'm not so sure if it will kill him or not.



Star Wars Pre Clone Wars, Galactic Civil Wars, Old Republic, etc. There's more destructive weaponry and characters that can be used other than the Sun Crusher, aside from it being made during Palpatine's rule over the galaxy, IIRC. 



TWF said:


> Sith Corsair (Alema ripped out the cores of nine stars and caused a multi-chained supernova(s) that affected other star systems)
> Celestials (solar system busting super weapons for one)
> Centerpoint Station (can move entire solar systems through hyperspace)
> 
> Omega Shenlong dies like a bitch.



Let's not forget the Infinity Wave



Emperor Joker said:


> I don't know, Nihilus managed to "eat" an entire planet in the game, I don't see what's stopping him from doing the same to Omega.



Stated and mentioned in the game, shown in the comic. 



Endless Mike said:


> Omega Shenron has no feats, you can't powerscale him from DBZ since GT isn't canon to DBZ, so this thread or basically any thread involving him is pointless since we really have no idea how powerful he is.



Aside from nearly busting the planet (not an actual feat, but meh) and enduring Gogeta's Big Bang Kamehameha, that's all I can think of.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> 1. Halo- he rapes them unless they activate the rings ( or just 1) in which case it galaxy busts and kills everything with it. so worst is a stomp against halo and best is a stalemate.



it only kills life. guilty spark would be fine and so would the masses of sentinals therefore halo wins


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

ok so it only kills organic beings? then halo verse wins. sorry, I only played halo 2 and three and remember that robot stating halo would essentially have a blast radius of a galaxy or so.


----------

